# Price of Lipitor reduced



## Dinarius (11 Jun 2012)

Now that Lipitor is out of patent, the price has come down - a little. This morning I paid €28.10 for 28 x 10mg. Anyone doing better? 

Thanks. 

D.


----------



## roker (11 Jun 2012)

Will they give Irish prescription drugs in the UK?


----------



## Slim (12 Jun 2012)

roker said:


> Will they give Irish prescription drugs in the UK?


 
Yes, if you mean can you present your Irish prescription in the UK. They are very used to it in border areas. Can't speak for the 'mainland' UK.


----------



## BOXtheFOX (12 Jun 2012)

Dinarius said:


> Now that Lipitor is out of patent, the price has come down - a little. This morning I paid €28.10 for 28 x 10mg. Anyone doing better?
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> D.


 
I was paying €18 for these. Raffertys Chemist in Stillorgan Shopping Centre also Boots in Donnybrook. For 20mg the price went up to about €25. Now on Crestor generic, 20 mg €40.


----------



## delgirl (12 Jun 2012)

roker said:


> Will they give Irish prescription drugs in the UK?


Yes they will.  I found the cheapest place to fill an Irish prescription was Boots in the North.

Boots in Newry doesn't have a dispensing Pharmacy, last time I was there anyway, so you'll have to go further north.

Boots will check to see if your GP is registered online with the European GP Register - perhaps not the exact name.  Once they are satisfied that the GP is registered, they will dispense.

My GP writes 6 month prescriptions for me and it costs £12.50 for a six month supply in the north and €180 for six months here in the south.

Big difference and if your other half is also on monthly meds, you can save even more.


----------



## Dinarius (12 Jun 2012)

delgirl said:


> My GP writes 6 month prescriptions for me and it costs £12.50 for a six month supply in the north and €180 for six months here in the south.
> 
> Big difference and if your other half is also on monthly meds, you can save even more.



Wow!

Where did you go?

Thanks.

D.


----------



## delgirl (12 Jun 2012)

According to the Boots website, there are 92 stores in the north.  

I went to the one in Craigavon shopping centre and had no problem getting the script filled.

The key thing seems to be that if there's a generic form of the drug and the GP writes this name as opposed to a brand name on the script, then the savings are huge. The GP also has to write 6 months supply otherwise the pharmacist will only dispense 1 month at a time if they write x 6.

If it's a drug which is still under licence eg. Coversyl, the saving is smaller as there is no generic equivalent yet until the licence expires. On my other half's 6 month script for Coversyl, we only saved about €30. But he's on two other meds and the total saving was around €255 for a six month period.


----------



## serotoninsid (12 Jun 2012)

delgirl said:


> The key thing seems to be that if there's a generic form of the drug and the GP writes this name as opposed to a brand name on the script, then the savings are huge.  The GP also has to write 6 months supply otherwise the pharmacist will only dispense 1 month at a time if they write x 6.


Surely the state have to stipulate that only a generic script will be honoured - in whatever deal they have in place with GP's, pharmacies & drug companies?

Being asked to pay 12X the normal price - as per your example above is criminal.


----------



## truthseeker (12 Jun 2012)

delgirl said:


> The GP also has to write 6 months supply otherwise the pharmacist will only dispense 1 month at a time if they write x 6.



Does you mean in the north or the south? My GP writes 'repeat x 6' on my prescriptions and the pharmacist gives me the 6 months at once. Does it depend on the medicine?


----------

